# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Punishments of Hell

## raiazlan

Punishments of Hell

1. Hell is so deep that if a stone were to be thrown into, it would travel for 70 years to reaching at the bottom.

2. The breadth of each of the four walls around Hell is equivalent to a distance covered by a walking journey of 40 years.

3. Hell has 7 gates.

4. Hell had been lit for one thousand years until its flames became red. Again it was heated for another thousand years till its colour became white. Still again it was burnt for further thousand years and its white color flames turned pitch black.

5. Even the fiercest fire of this world is 70 fold cooler than the fire of Hell.

6. The lightest punishment in Hell would be the wearing of âFiery shoes" which would cause one's brain to boil.

7. Hell in infested with venomous donkeys and if they were to bite a person then he or she will suffer pain for 40 years.

8. For food, the dweller of Hell would be given Zaqqum which is a prickly tree, so bitter, that even if a single molecule of it were to spill onto this earth it would make all the foodstuff of the world bitter and unpalatable.

9. For drinking, the denizen of Hell would be provided with hot, boiling pus mixed with blood, matter, urine and tears etc. of the dwellers of Hell. If a bucket of this foul liquid were to be splashed over this earth, the entire world would be upset and disrupted by its most foul stink.

10. Boiling water would be poured over Jahannami's head and this will cause their internal organs to melt and leak out through their feet.

11. The inmates of Hell would be lashed with heavy clubs of iron. If one such club was to be placed upon this earth, the combined strength of all the human beings, as well as all the Jinns, would fail to lift it; and if a mountain is struck with one of these clubs it would cause the whole mountain to disintegrate.

12. The dwellers of Hell would be burnt daily for 70 thousand times.. Every time, after the skin and flesh is burnt; they would be restored to life so that they can continuously taste this punishment.

13. A drunkard will be given blood, pus, sweat, filth, etc.. to drink in hell.

14. All the haughty people will be gathered in the Hereafter and driven towards Hell but their bodies would be reduced to the size of ants and they will be given to consume the excretions of the dwellers of Hell.

15. Some sinners would be made to climb âSAUDâ which is a mountain of fire in Hell, and then dropped from its peak and this process would continue forever and ever.

16. The dwellers of Hell would be pound in chains which would be greater in length than the distance between the sky and the earth.

17. The clothes of sinners in Hell would be highly inflammable.

18. Beside physical torture, the dwellers of Hell would also be subjected to mental harassment through the taunting by the guardian of Hell who will remind them of their misdeed on earth and remarks "Now taste the fire" etc.

19. The sinners and disbelievers would be humiliated to such an extent that besides their revolting ugliness and pitch black faces, their upper lips would be touching their foreheads and the lower lip dangling around the navel.

20.. The dwellers of Hell would weep so much and shed so much of tears and blood that furrows would be formed on their cheeks.

21. The tongues of Hell-inmates would be so long and protruding from there mouths that others would trample and step on them.

22. Shayateen will also rebuke the denizens of Hell.

23. The dwellers of Hell would display their rage and fury on those who led them astray.

24. The inhabitants of Hell would appeal to the guardians of Jahannam to intercede on their behalf in the court of Allah but their pleas would reject. They would make direct supplication to Allah but their prayers would not be granted.

25. They will then abide forever in Hell, continuously lamenting and braying like asses (jungle animals).

O ALLAH! SAVE US, OUR PARENTS AND FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS AND RELATIVES AS WELL AS THE READERS AND THEIR FAMILIES AND DECEASED RELATIVES FROM THE PUNISHMENT OF JAHANNAM, AND GRANT US ALLTHE HIGH STATIONS OF JANNAH WITHOUT RECKONING. AMEEN! IF IT WAS NOT ALLAH'S EXALTED RAHAM AND KARAM WHERE WILL WE SINNERS GO.

Surah-e-Fateha is requested for all the Marhoomeens.

Â 

Thanks & Regards

----------

